# Day 1 anyone want to be my buddie part 6



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

happy chatting 

  to all


xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

Thanks Suzie we cant half gab    

How are we all today?? Flower/Sarah still feeling fluey? I am taking dd back to the gp tonight as she is still full of it  There seems to be so much going round. Take it easy you two 

Well I am 100% certain that af will arrive today or tomorrow. I have started spotting so definately another BFN for me then.So god help everyone with me on 150mg   

Take care everyone especially my 2 buddies.

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Know what you mean, everyone here are dropping like flies with it.  I usually manage to escape it, must be all the vitamins and vit C I have    Still not come out properly but as though its coming.

Sorry you have started spotting Sal, wonder what that was all about then with the BFP?    Should get my progesterone result today,  the 150mg is still working for me and doesn't do what the 50mg and 100mg did which was initially make me ov then drop again

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck Flower for your results i hope everything is working ok. i wont get mine for ages they are so slow at st marys 

Sarah  Hope your ok hun?

I am just waiting for the ohone call from dd's school to go and collect her. She wa really rough but i though she would be better at school rather than winging at home. i am such a cruel mum   She will probably be ok when she gets with her friends and forgets all about it.

Have a nice day and keep warm

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, can't you acesses results on the computer?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Not anymore as I am in the school of pharmacy now so a different server  And anyway I have been far to busy trying to get a barbie pegasus groom and glam horses head !!!!!! Why oh why does my daughter pick the one thing that is out of stock everywhere and at the last minute. So  i have just spent the last hour and a half sourcing one for her. And i have got one so i will be sloping off early to collect it from the arndale. It is only £20.00 but can you believe they are going for £50 on ebay. What a rip off!!!!

Hope your all feeling ok. I think af is nearly here, the spotting is worse(sorry tmi) so 150mg here I come!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I feel like absolute [email protected] today......really bad sinus the pain is horrible and I just feel gross.  Dh went for SA today.....and they are sending results straight to cons so I assume we will get results when we go for our appointment 30th Jan.

CD 9 today for me.......suppose BMS should start am gonna use OPK from tomorrow and told DH BMS tonight......although I feel so terrible   not sure I can manage it.  

enough moaning from me..........hope you lot feel better than me..... best get some work done.....oh and yes I bought a new car last night     only went in to get a bulb changed in my car and I pick my new nissan primera (sensible FAMILY car...heres hoping we need it  ) on Saturday......  forecast for this end of this week........

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry not around too much girls, got meeting after meeting and I'm leaving early today as taking dh gran to the theatre tonight!

Sal, sorry your AF is coming, lets hope the higher dose boosts everything into action x

Sarah, sorry you feel so pants. good luck with the SA results.  Get well soon x

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I wasnt expecting anything different really. Oh well heres to another month of   pills. Flower do you take yours all in one go or 1 three times a day?

Sarah  Get well soon hun. i was like that last month hence bms only twice 

I am off soon into town to collect dd's bloody horses head. It looks like something from the god father     

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that this year's most wanted xmas pressie then? every year that is something that all the kids want!!

take all 3 tablets together hun, just like when you take 2 for the 100mg x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just got my results.....61 !!!! yay.  this is the highest its ever been


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

thats great news Flower !      

   

Hope my fertility chant worked for you.


Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

It is another cold one!!!!

Flower  Well done you 61 hey     

Sarah  i hope your feeling ok and not to poorly.  Take care and wrap up warm.

Kerry    You should be back today. Was it good? did you enjoy yourselves? i hope you had a smashing  time   

Well i got the horses head. And if she doesnt play with i am gonna stick it up her nose. The queue in argos was horrific and town was full of tossers  But hey if it makes her smile on xmas morning it will all be worth it .


Catch you later

Love ya all

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning gang!  how are we?  Kerry, are you back today?  Hope you had a fantastic time!

Catch ya later xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring lovelies,

Cor...I've missed you!

Well, I hope your all well.

Sal...Sorry AF is on her way hun. Fingers crossed that 150mg works wonders and gets you up the duff asap!! Hope DD will be happy with her horses head too! I remember asking my parents for Sindy stuff and never playing with it!! He he he,   child I was!!

Sarah...Sorry your poorly hun, hope you feel better soon. How's it been on the   pills so far? Any       episodes??

Flower...hope your OK honey and not working too hard. Tell them all to sod off, you've got an FF to catch up with!! He he he!!!

Do I have a story for you!  The health spa was all a ruse...we went to Paris!!!!!!! Went out for my birthday meal on Friday - did an excellent job of being surprised! I was half-cut by the time I got there so it was quite easy! - and after my "thank you for coming" speech, Martin stood up and thanked everyone for keeping the surprise, then gave be a little gift...it was a guide to Paris!! We went on Sunday morning and got back last night. Had a wonderful time, saw loads and walked for miles (oh, think I've lost another lb or two!!) and just enjoyed the time away. Legs and feet and knee's are killing me (so unfit!). Been a very lucky lady this birthday.

So, had a very heavy lower ab feeling last couple of days so think I might have ov'd/be ov'ing so plenty of BMS (DH pipes up in Paris " I feel I need to try and impregnate you in Paris"!!!) and we'll wait and see! Tell you what though, my hot sweats have been awful, at the party and drinks on Sat my freshly straightened hair went very frizzy, and I was the hottest girl in Paris for three days whilst walking around! Bloody drugs!!

Sorry to ramble, just wanted to tell you everything. 

Love you all
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies - I am feeling much better today thankyou  

Kerry you ramble on it sounds like you had a fabulous time........   Wouldn't it be lovely if you did conceive in Paris....how romantic  .  We have missed you here hun ......

I have been OK on the   pills am CD 10 and no ov pains yet what CD are you?  Although there was a major   incident on Friday where I phoned DH and   because he had not hoovered.....very irrational I was and I left about 20 messages on his mobile cos he turned it off and my language was pretty awful......  

Sal - I heard someone talking about the horses head on scott mills radio show on the way home last night - sounds a bit freaky to me...I had a girls world and I wrecked it by boxing day...cut its hair and peirced its ears, nose etc .  DD will love it....

Flower - Hope you are OK hun....... 

I am now thinking about Christmas......I have SIL and her kids coming for Christmas and I have never cooked a Christmas dinner before we have always gone to my parents!  

Catch you all later

Kerry   welcome back hun.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD 14 honey..not sure what's going on at the mo!! Will try and do OPK later just to check.

Sorry about your   last weekend, I know how those can be!! At least DH knows its not you, its the drugs. I warn Martin that whatever I say isn't really me, its the Clomid  !!! Tell you what though, hot flushes are worse than ever!! Not sure if I already typed that in my last post...see my mind is  !!

I did my first Xmas dinner last year, it was fine. I actually cooked my turkey on Xmas Eve and cooked the other meat on Xmas day. Much easier. I also borrowed my mum's hostess trolley (very 1980's!!!!) to keep everything hot. MIL did roasties as they are her forte! But all in all it was fine. You be OK, just drink lots of wine whilst cooking, keep topping everyones glasses up and they won't notice if anything is burnt!!

 Glad to be back
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Kerry how romantic!     What a fantastic surprise!!! 
How lovely if you got preggers there!

Welcome back, we missed you


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah welcome back hun i am so glad you had a nice time. dh did that for me 2 years ago but bot to paris he took me to london to go on the eye and to see chitty chitty bang bang. Its lovely when they can keep a secret like that. and oh my god if you get preggers that would be super duper.

Sarah  So glad your feeling better you will have to get on with   dh tonight.

Flower  Dont work to hard. i have spent all morning mooching the internet for xmas pressies. DD keeps adding to her list. When do you finish for xmas? Are you like me and get to finish when the uni does? My last day is the 22nd Dec.

Love  Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sal, yeah we finish 22nd, but were all leaving at 12pm and getting minibus into manchester for a meal and pub crawl!  come back on tues 3rd x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Me too. We are all going out for lunch tomorrow and then we have are official uni xmas lunch in december. Its good getting the extra days off without having to use your annual leave 

sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well i am off for the day now. Gonna nip to  the trafford centre and try and get dd a new hat. Her head seems to of grown  

Have a lovely evening ladies and take it nice and easy.
Dont work to hard

Love 
Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bye hunny, wrap up warm its freezing!!!

Off to warm my soup..........

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi peeps

Just popping back to say   just had my lunch a boring chicken salad - soup sounds much nicer Flower  

Did not manage   last night felt too rough so will commence tonight  

 to you all


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've got a real dull ache down there! Not my usual OV pains if thats what it is! 

Sal...good luck at TC!!  

Flower... . Hope soup was nice, I had JP and tuna.

Sarah... love snow, hope we all get it!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too kerry am more excited what little bow  will think of it!

Have a good evening everyone........


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you read Jennifer's message (weird symptoms) she got a BFP!!!! amazing!  she describes some pretty strong symptoms

take care girls speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

No but will go and read it now.....how exciting I love BFP's


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Make sure you wrap up really warm coz it is freezing out there!!!!
The trafford centre was nuts. Does no-one work anymore. All the car parks were full and it was packed. I am not going again now thats me done. i was a little naughty though. i paid £40.00 for a wooly hat and scarf for dd in monsoon. DH will kill me if he finds out      So I bought him a rhubard crumble from m and s    stuff the diet it is too cold for salad   

Have a nice evening

Love Sal x


These are off dd


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

£40!!!!!!!!!! You are mental, but I bet she looks awfully cute in them so I'll let you off!! Enjoy your crumble, we ahve no food in house fridge! Probably soup for tea!!

Love you all

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just you wait when you have your kid you wont be able to resist either. i spend more on clothes for dd than i do on my self. How sad is that 

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And I have an excuse the   got me good and proper so treating dd cheered me up(except for all the queues)

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its not sad at all, I'll be the same I would think!

 for cutie in her hat & scarf!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Enjoy your night

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

Busy this AM so will pop back later  

Sal - I bet I will spend loads on our babies when they finally arrive..... 

 commenced last night ..........


Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am trying to be upbeat this morning but i feel like poo  Why are my af so painful now? They never used to be. i start my 150mg tonight so god help the world tomorrow. DH has swapped shifts and he is working tomorrow night. Do you think he is trying to tell me something??  

How are we all this morning.? When i was driving in it said on the radio we might get some snow later. Wouldnt that be lovely   DD cant wait.

Dont work to hard as it is nearly Friday yipeeeeeeeeee

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls

Awww Sal,   I'd be exactly the same..me and dh always say when our child(ren) finally come we'll spoil them wrotten especially after all this time.    Its funny because my last AF was horrendous, after 7 months of easier ones, much more painful and emotional too.  take it easy hun.  I can't cope with the TC at this time of the year    I actually went Friday night which was ok as I guess people don't want to shop on a friday night. 

How is everyone?

I'm off work tomorrow, got my fertility appt in the morning then me and dh going into town for a meal and drinks and then to a concert.  Will try and post tomorrow when I get back from hossie to update you, but if not will do sat.  Really anxious, I don't know what to expect or anything  

I've got horrendous pmt!  not pain wise but feel really annoyed, dh was still peeing me off this morning for no reason at all!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know what yuo mean Flower DH has been getting on my nerves too and he is really trying to be nice and understanding but he just keeps getting on my wick 
I am quite looking forward to him working tomorrow night then me and dd can have some quiet us time .
My next appt isnt until February but I am dreading it. i know that by then iw ill of had more than the safe doseage of clomid and i dont really want to think about what comes next. So i know just how your feeling hun. But   and we will all have everything crossed for you. Are you coming to St Marys? 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sorry your both feeling a bit   . Here's a   to cheer you both up.

Talk Dh into a bit of jiggy last night, he pretends he's not bothered, but then really enjoys it   !! Cheeky monkey ! 

Back soon, just popping out to "shop" in our warehouse!!

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

What do you have in your warehouse that you can shop for? Sounds pretty interesting. Shopping !!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We supply artwork and decorative items to the leisure industry - pubs, restaurants, hotels etc. Didn't get anything today but usually a few nice bits and bobs around.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your job sounds fab....food on tap, shopping      shame you have a DB from hell


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sal, yeah St M's tomorrow    I'm under Dr Seif's clinic but I don't think he does IUI/IVF does he?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  No i dont think he does. it is more Dr Brian Liebermans bag. He is really nice. And his registras are ok too. You will be fine. And if they are not nice to you I am only up the road i can come down and   them for you. i feel up for a fight    and thats before i have taken my   pills.

Kerry  your job does sound great. i worked in a cake shop once when dd was really small but i kept spending all my wages before i had left for the day. So i decided admin was far better on the waist line and pocket  

Sarah  You ok hun? Dont work too hard  

I am leaving at 1215 today as we are going for a Thai lunch. So not long left for me now yipeeeeee          

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

In principle the job is fab. I could do it standing on my head, its just the company itself, and DBB!! On the look out for something else though, desparate to start my own busiess buts its finding the money.

Flower....I really hope appointment goes well hun.   to you.

Sal...Oh, cakes, I'm in one of those "Could eat anything" moods!! 

Sarah... 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am always in an eat anything mood     

i cant wait to go for my thai meal. 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal you make me laugh    bet DH can't wait until you take the 150mg tonight.    - Enjoy ur thai lunch........yummy....

I have been working hard today as I have to pop home at lunch time to get my covernote fo my new car   and pop it in to the garage........I am not going to collect it Saturday if its snowing thou..... 

Kerry - Ur job sounds cool apart from the DBB   

Flower - Hope everything goes OK tomorrow.....enjoy your evening too.  

Catch you all later,


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmmm thai!!!

starving now...is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Nearly not long to go. But if you have a nibble now i wont tell   

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just had crisps...............I'm rubbish!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off now to stuff my face     So you all have a good afternoon.

Flower  Just in case i dont get back on this afternoon   for tomorrow hun. and dont leave until you have heard everything you need to know. (then you can tell me whats gonna happen next )

Sarah, Kerry Dont work to hard

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you naughty things.....I ate a kinder chocolate santa last night that I had bought for my neice....  and I had 2 glasses of wine........but did have   so that probably cancelled it out     

The snow forecast is no more - just checked the BBC weather website   well not for us anyway  

Sal - Have a good time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's not going to snow, its far too warm here! Bloody weathermen are crap!

Sarah...didn't think about   cancelling out my Toblerone! Good thinking!!  

Sal..enjoy your lunch hun  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sal
enjoy the meal!!!  yummy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just had a bit of a rant on the other page......don't often get like this but have been phoned to say 3 friends of ours are ALL expecting bubs.      am feeling better now but had a bit of a breakdown for 10 mins

be OK after a cup of tea.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, its so hard hunny, your time will come I know it will  

When my friend told me she was pregnant I was all smiley and congratulatory on the phone, as soon as I hung up I couldnt stop    It does get easier.  Mind you one is enough but to find out 3 of them are expecting, whats the odds on that


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You poor love. Like Flower says, one is bad enough, but 3??!!! What's going on in the Forest of Dean I was distraught when I found out my friend was PG, we were mean to get pg together. Then her sister said she was PG, then my other friend said she was PG too (I didn't mind so much for her as she'd tried for a year with Clomid and it was her last cycle.) Big   hun, you rant and   as much as you want to, you are a Clomid chick after all!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know and in fairness it is friends that we don't see that much of now we are married so they haven't just all announced it today but I spoke to a friend that I haven't seen for a while and she told me............

I know this sounds mad but I had like a panic attack my heart was beating so fast and I kept thinking 'what if it never happens' - I haven't been that bad before and I don't want to get like this again   

S

not much to do in the forest of dean Kerry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm sure we have all been there, our emotions are all over the place, unfortunately infertility makes us act in ways we never dreamt of before.  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't forget the   pills make you feel bad too hun. It will happen for us all babe, I promise. 

Some smillies to cheer you up .........

     

      

        (Naked men are always funny to look at!! He he he!!)  

    

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha!!! naked men are funny!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Girls


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Like Kerry says hun these tablets will send you a bit more    but it goes as quickly as it comes, you will be ok chuck. chin up and stay positive


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Flower - feel a fraud anyway cos some of you lot been TTC longer than my 2 years   always been impatient thou  

I am sooo looking forward to going home tonight and snuggling up with Bow


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you're not a fraud, it doesn't matter if you have been ttc for a year or for 10 years, we want a baby and we want one now!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You are so kind Flower   (& Kerry - well sometimes you are mean to me calling me a swot  )

I can't be bothered to do any more work - have just tidyied my desk


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nothing wrong with being a swot  !! You know I was joking, I think your lovely. And your not a fraud hun, I've only been actively TTC for 16 months not as long as you guys. But we all want the same thing and know how each other feel. 



xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep so glad a mate persuaded me to come on here - she is having IVF at present and goes on the IVF thread.  I watched you all for ages before plucking up courage to 'chat'


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I always wonder when I can see "guests" viewing, feel like saying come and join in!  Always nice to have more people here


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Will be going soon so bye bye and I will try and update tomorrow/sat

when is Dre back?  

Take care my buddies, love yas lots   xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye hun 

I don't know how long Dre is away for is 1 or 2 weeks?


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...Good luck tomorrow hun. Hope you get some answers  

Sarah...Glad  you did come join us hun x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off now babes, see you tomorrow

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off now too - see you tomorrow


Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Are you all snowed in 

I have just managed to get to work    We have not had loads of snow but I live in the middle of nowhere and the roads were not gritted properly.....also have to drive down a big hill and someone crashed on it !  My dad brought me in to work in his 4X4......thanks..... 

Hope you are all OK  


Bow loves the snow!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

We havent had any snow yet but we are suppose to by tonight. DD cant wait 

I am really busy today so I wont be around much. I hope you all have a lovely weekend and Flower if your around i hope your ok

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Its blue sky here but very cold! Sal are we gonna get snow tonight? Sarah, glad it wasn't you who crashed hun! Thank heavens for Dad's hey!

Back soon, just got new mobile so playing with it while DBB is out (she's in a fioul mood today, nearly cried cos she is so nasty!)

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls, i've updated the main clomid girls page, wont repeat it all here again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Replied on Clomid Girls. So sorry apt was pants. Have a lovely afternoon and try not to let it get you - not easy I know but we're strong us Clomid chicks!!

K
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - I replied on the other thread too 

 to you and DH......Have a good weekend.

Kerry - It looks like its gonna start snowing here again soon........ 


What phone have you got?  Can you video/record DBB being nasty?  


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got a Motorola V360, and yes I could video her, but I'm afraid her ugliness/natiness would crack it!! He he he!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

What are you up to this weekend Kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

As little as possible after last weekend! Going shopping after work, try and make a start on xmas shopping. Need to blitz the house tomorrow, needs a good clean! Harry Potter tomorrow night or Sunday - was gutted not going last weekend! How bout you Hun? Anymore snow yet? Nothing here!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

mate coming round to do my waxing   and have a few   then picking up my new car tomorrow, clean the house its a state......Dh having a lads night in  tomorrow so I am supoosed to be going out......but if its freezing like this I can't be bothered.  

Have a good one,

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh forgot about your car. Hwo exciting. I changed mine in May and I love it. What are you getting? Very brave with your waxing, I gave up on it after a while, too many ingrown hairs! Don't mind the pain though when having it done and at least it lasts!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nissan Primera - Family car just need the family now!  I did ask DH if we could get a car seat for Bow  

Am off in a bit so have a good weekend if I dont 'see' you over the weekend I will see you Monday! 



 to everyone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You too babe. Don't fall over in the snow!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

will be back later....thanks for everything

full of a cold, sore throat and AF pains (not come on yet but sure she is coming!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I will be back later too - busy busy on this lovely monday morning.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning on this lovely snowy day

Flower  Have you got snow yet? How are you feeling? Try not to stress hun everything will be fine. i know thats easy for me to say but i have a feeling in my water . Take it easy  

Sarah  Hows the new brum brum

Kerry  morning my sweet i hope your ok. Any snow up your end?

Catch you later as  i suppose I better get some work done today   

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Sal, yep the snow has just arrived to everyone's great delight!  Wish i was wrapped up outside instead of stuck here.

I didnt sleep a wink last night mulling everything over    Got really strong AF pains but nothing yet xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh flower  try not to stress about it. The cons are real dick heads and need a good  . Have they given you anymore clomid? And when do you go back?Your going to Prague soon arent you? Well relax and look forward to tthat you never know the change of scenery might just do the trick  Everytime I go on hols I seem to fall pg.

Chin up hun


sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks babes, they are at least referring me to Dr Leiberman which is good?  they couldnt even tell me if it was IVF or IUI, private or NHS.  great!  she said you don't get seen before your name is up on the list in 3 years, presumably you get something through the post and then we can ring to ask about private.

We go on 14th December (birthday is the 16th!) and I should be due to ov whilst we are there.  I've got 3 more months of clomid.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well AF has arrived, surprise surprise !


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww Flower why is life so unfair?   I hope you feel better soon.....we are all here for you hun.

Sal - Am jealous we have no snow!    Its freezing though  - enjoy the snow..... 

Kerry - U OK Hun?

Dre - Are you back yet?

I have loads to do so pop back later......just have a quick question might sound a bit weird but has any one felt anxious when taking clomid?  Over the weekend I have just worried about everything....I just wondered if I am just a freak or if anyone else has felt like it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Sarah
Yes, very anxious, sometime my heart pounds with fear for no reason at all xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah  your not a freak i am a natural worrier at the best of times but when I am taking my clomid everything seems to get worse. it a hormone thing. Dont worry 

Flower   Thats ok if your gonna ov while your away you never know the relaxing atmosphere might just do it. i was in portugal when i got pg with dd. i was plastered for a week and really couldnt of given a toss. And then low and behold dd arrived.And then dh took me to Egypt last december to get over our m/c and I got caught again. First cycle naturally. So he is always a little reluctant to book us a holiday just in case.   

Kerry   Where are you hun?

It has stopped snowing here but looks like we might get more. i hope so because dd has been wishing for it for weeks.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm Here! Sorry I was waiting for DBB to go out. 

Flower...So sorry AF has arrived honey  . Why is she still tormenting us?? Can't she go and bother some teenager instead? I hope Prague helps you both take a bit of time out. And like Sal says, you never know   

Sal...we did have snow...buts its gone now! Only lasted about 30 minutes but I think we will get more later. How was your weekend?

Sarah..How's the new car hun?? Did you get more snow? What did Bow think?? Questions, questions!

I don't think this will be our month somehow, we've barely managed jiggy 4 times in the last 2 weeks! CD19 today, so might keep going. Don't know when to go for bloods as don't know if/when I ov'd! I'm hopeless! Might go on Thursday CD 22. Felt really down all weekend, I hate that feeling when you know the black-clomid cloud is descending over you. I barely spoke to DH yesterday and bless him he thinks he's done something wrong. I'm so horrid. Anyway, went to see Harry Potter, its so fab! The best yet! I love anything like that, makes me feel like a kid again! Feel like eating for Britain today, but going to be good!!

xxxxx


PS> Just strating to snow again!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Kerry 

Glad you had a good weekend but i know what you mean about the clomid cloud. But dont worry about not having to much jiggy jiggy my mum always says a well trodden path never grows.She usually talks out of her bum but sometimes she does make a little sense  

We are still snowing here. i feel quite sorry the dd's teacher. she wont get any peace at all today all the kids will be going loopy .
I am just looking for a last minute to either morocco or egypt in January. Mum says she will have dd an it might just do us good

Keep warm


Love sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, took my really strong painkillers which then made me nearly faint in work, plonked in my chair and burst into tears      What a great day this is!

I don't even feel sad that AF has come, I don't have any faith in clomid now.

Sarah - what car did you get hun?

Kerry - sorry you have felt a bit down hun. have you had any ovulation twinges or anything that you could go off?

Sal - hols sounds fab.  so glad we agreed to book for babados now in May, I was doing the usual should I or shouldn't I, what if etc, so glad its booked now, I so need it.

When is Dre back?

Just booked a show for our wedding anniversary in March and have decided to book a nice hotel in manchester for the same evening. balls to it, might as well have some fun together eh

I don't know what I'd do without you girls, you know that 

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  I think you have got the right attitude. Sometimes I think we try just a little too hard. And dont loose faith i have the proof that clomid does work. And i must admit I wasnt trying half as much when I got pg with dd. I was certainly   more anyway. 

Hows the snow?

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It snowed again really heavy about 20 mins ago, now stopped but gone pitch black!

Yeah, I think so too Sal, just gonna go with the flow until we decide whats happening with the IVF xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Flower - I got a Nissan Primera (brand new) never had a new car before!  Its so lovely...... just need a baby in a baby seat and it will be perfect  

 you take it easy hun.

Kerry -   you need a hug too.  hope you feel better soon.  

Sal - Hope DD enjoys the snow - I remember how it was when was at school - bet there is no work being done at the moment in her class


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD WE HAVE SO MUCH SNOW!! DB's partner just came back form a suppliers and said there is so much on my route home! Just great. Please don't let me have to stay here tonight!!   Its so lovely though!

Flower....Keep smiling honey, I know you feel pants and down on Clomid, but keep going, it'll be worth it I promise. Just look forward to all these lovely things you have planned. I'm going to persuade DH to book us a hol soon, so we have something to look forward to. What show are you booking? I wan to take DH sometime too.

Sal..Bless DD, I bet her class is manic! And I bet they won't be allowed out and they'll all be gutted! Morocco or Egypt sound lovely, just what you need. Remember to get p***** the whole time and it might work for you again!

Sarah...glad your pleased with your car hun. Its nice having something new. Thanks for the hug! Much appreciated.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Big       To all my lovely cycle buddies. I think we all need a little   at the moment

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeh I reckon we do.....

           

to all my 'new' friends -      


I am very jealous of you having snow - Kerry reckon you should go home!  You don't want t snuggle up in DBB's bed tonight do you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yuck Yuck Yuck!! Thats not nice!!



xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

If that thought doesnt put you off your lunch nothing will   

I am off now to brave the snow. Have a lovely afternoon and Kerry  Flower be careful driving home.

And you Sarah in you rposh new car. You might just get some snow yet

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Has your snow gone now then Sarah?

Some love and wishes for you all.....

      

     

       

love you all, your my lifeline!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

The snow is so heavy here!   Dreading the motorway home, I go down the M60.

Were going to see the Bee Gees tribute band!! we love all the sat night fever music etc. just booked to stay at the Palace Hotel to make a night of it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal. Be careful.

Flower..how fab.  I will wait for my ticketmaster newsletter and book something then. How was Faithless?

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Take care sal  

Faithless was superb!  they really were. the place was bouncing, as soon as they came on stage we were all up dancing.  we went into town and had some beers in the printworks then a meal and more beers  

Its good having things to look forward to x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - I forgot you went to see faithless - glad you had a good time...  

Kerry - Bow loved the snow on Friday but he has finally realised there is a world outside the back yard and climbed the wall and escaped Saturday morning.  I was hysterical and worried that he might get run over (we only live on a country lane but people still drive like [email protected]) anyway he doesn't seem to go too far and we decided we would just let him out when we are at home    He did his first outdoor poo Saturday too - I was sooo proud.

Anyway probably boring you........


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...Not at all! I'm still like that about Max now and he's 3 1/2!! We took him out yesterday, and he loves water so he straight in the river swimming! Mental, it was freezing!! Can't wait to take him out tonight.

Flower...glad you had a good time. Love Printworks! You be careful down the M60, DH just rang on his way back from Stoke to say everyone is crawling at 30mph on the A500. Not looking forward to driving home at all, at least DBB2 has gritted the drive now!

Sal... 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've decided to leave early, can't bear the thought of sitting in traffic with this tummy ache and cold.  want to get some medicine and an easy ready meal for tea as dh is out tonight with work for a meal and drinks, then I'm going to bed!

see you tomorrow girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - be careful driving home hun    Have an early night and take it easy

Kerry - Can you not finish a little early its going to be manic at 5pm.  

Just drive carefully both of you . (god I am such a worry wart)

Sal - hope you and DD enjoying the snow......none here yet its cold and clear blue skies......

Bet Dre is glad to be somewhere hot and sunny  


Have a good evening ladies......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Take it easy Flower, driving and in general! Hot bath and bed missy, hope you feel better.

Bless you for worrying...we'll be fine. I'm goign to try and leave a bit early I think. If DBB lets me!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG its snowing bad here am going home early don't want to crash my car!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Be careful hun  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Why oh why did we all wish for snow because when it melts it is horrid. DD got soaked at playtime so she was really grumpy walking hime but she is still wishing for more snow.

Dh has just rung and he is taking me out for dinner as a surprise. So dd is off to nannas and pig out here i come

Havew a nice evening ladies. Especially you flower take it easy hun

Catch you later

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How lovely...enjoy hun. Have a glass of vino for me. I suppose I'm in 2ww now!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girlies, how are we today?
its icy this morning isn't it?

I'm buggered!  dh was out on a night out last night and didnt get in until 2am    I can't settle properly until he is home so I was dosing off and then waking up again.  AF was a bad one again too, after 8 months of much less painful ones, it looks like they are reverting back to normal.  really tempted not to bother taking the tablets tonight but I guess I should, especially like Sal says that we will be away at BMS time which is a good thing.

        

xxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I hope your all ok and got to work alright.

Sarah  Are you snowed up? It said on the radio this morning that Gloucestershire had been hit hard. All ours has turned to ice 

Flower  Take it easy hun and take your tablets. You just never know!!!!

Kerry  Hows it hangin??

Love ya all
Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Where all you all

Hope your not   in.

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya All

Not snowed in!  Had loads last night but had gone by this morning.........

Am pretty busy at work today so no time to chat!  

A quick question.....I have no ov pains yet and no surge on OPK buyt loads of EWCM   (sorry) how soon before ov can this start?  We will BMS again tonight but just trying to work out what day I might ov on?

See you later


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring,

I was in a great mood, but DBB2 is being a tw&t and I want to throttle him!! 

Flower...I'm like that too when DH is out, can't settle at all. Sorry AF is being nasty to you, painful periods are horrid. Keep taking the   pills, you never know. What was your prog level this cycle?

Sarah....Glad you didn't get snowed in. Its lethal here today, especially at work. DBB2 is refusing to grit the paths, ******! 

Sal...I'm ok babe. You??

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is lovely to "hear" your all ok and got to work alright. 
I am really bored. I have loads of things I coul dbe doing at home but I still have an hour left in here. i am trying to be good coz there is a cake sale at 12 and i have made an effort and i am not going. i have had 5 mini smartie cookies already this morning  i have that end of af feeling ha ha 

Bms for us tonight i thought we might as well get started early. God knows if i will ov or not. But i have taken my 150mg so hopefully I should. If I dont on this dose god only knows whats next.

Love sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - I would hope on 150mg you will pop a couple of eggs out hun!    reckon this is your month.     (and mine and kerry and dre and flower   )

Kerry - You should slip over on the path and sue DBB 1 & 2      (but don't hurt urself - just pretend to)

Flower - How are you hun?  You reminded me of DH last christmas he went out boozing and at 1am I had a call to say is DH there ?  It was from his mates that he went out with they had lost my drunken DH!  DH arrived home at 5am and I went mental - I can't sleep until DH gets in too.....anyway aparently DH had fallen through a fire escape door in a club in hereford and got lost in the cattle market    and tried walking home (we live 15 miles from there) and luckily a taxi picked him up.....cost him £40 stupid fool!

You still got snow up north?

S


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

i am off now go to tpop to asda on the way home. i am not looking forward to going outside it looks freezing but hey if i want to get out of here iam gonna have to brave it.

All our snow has turned to ice and we havent had any today. I am quite glad I dont think i coul dstand another evening with dd being so giddy about it. i was glad when she went to bed and she even spent 3 hours with nanna. 

Have a lovely afternoon and dont work too hard.

Flower  Hope you r feeling ok. it is [email protected] when af is bad i know hust how you feel.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where is everyone!!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here - I could put my head down and sleep though    I just turned the heater down in my office cos I was sooo tired and now I am freezing!  

U OK?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just popped on to check you are all ok, in between trying to do some work but actually surfing the net for xmas pressies and booze!  M&S doing free delivery and 3 for 2 on their xmas stuff


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh thats handy to know! I'm so behind on my shopping this year. I've got loads to get and just can't get motivated! Will do some surfing I think.

Applied for 2 jobs today, and also looking at secretarial positions at my local hospitals too, there are quite a few going.

Sarah..my office has been hot today too...mainly because of the steam coming out of ears due to the pure stupidity of DBB2!!!! He he he  

Flower...I got some 3 for 2 stuff on Fridya, its a great deal. Boots are good too. Need to order some wine. Might have everyone for Xmas dinner again this year, I loved cooking it last year!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah got loads of 3 for 2's from boots and got them delivered to the house, I always try and get shopping on the net, much easier!

which hospitals are the jobs at?

I've just got all my spirits ordered, some for us, some for pressies    dh is getting the red/white wines from asda and the beers as they have some good offers on


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Gosh you lots are organised can't get my christmas booze too early as we might   it  all by christmas eve!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...thats what we'd do too! He he he

Flower..jobs at Leighton Hosp in Crewe and one at Macc I think. Don't know whetehr to apply or not. I'm thinkg good maternity benefit from NHS! Would that be so?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, not sure re: mat pay actually, my contract isnt with the hospital.  Sal might know though.  are they med sec jobs?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Some are yes, some are Consultant Secretary. I know you need specific experience for Med Sec work, but thought it was worth a try! I'll try anything at the moment!!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats what I am a med sec to a consultant, let me know if you need any info xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab, will do hun. I hate job hunting, but it will especially difficult now as I can't let DBB know I am thinking of leaving, and its hard to get time off for interviews. I'm sure I can work around it. Found a fab one just down the road in Knutsford 19hrs a week and good money. Means I could find soemthing else to go with it, maybe more towards what I want to do.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good for you Kerry  YOu will be able to tell DBB where to stick it!!!!! The NHS is good Mat benefits but I cant tell you exactly as I am like Flower and I work for the Uni too. but I think they are much the same. Good Luck anyway you can do it

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

I am off in a bit - might pop back on later tonight - depends on how long   lasts !   not long usually.....    

Have a good evening all,


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....I've got the bug now to get out! Making the first step is the worst form me, stepping out of my comfort zone! Anyway, will see what happens.

Sarah...   BMS doesn't usually last long with us either...quick and painless!! He he he!! We've been absolutely crap this month, so can't be PG. Got sore (.)(.) today, bit early though for AF, unless she's plotting her course for next week!

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going soon babes....got the dentist!

See ya later
x

PS. Have trusted DH to go to Tesco..ON HIS OWN!! Did give him a list though!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls... a very quick hello!    I've got tons on, suddenly dawned on me how near we are to xmas and some time off I have for prague and the amount of things I actually have to do!!!  will be back at lunch xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Morning

How are we all this horrid wet day? It is hump day though and only 1 more sleep until advent starts yipeeeee  chocolate!!!!!    So that makes it 25 sleeps until the big fat red bloke comes and i dont mean my Dominic   

Flower   How are you feeling today hun? Any better?

Sarah   Still snowy?

Kerry   Hows the job hunting going? I know what you mean about taking the first step. But hey once youve done that there will be no stopping you. Only the best for my little buddy 

 got under way last night it is only cd 8 but i thought i would make a start. We are going to make a real effort this month and if it doesnt work we are off to Egypt in January. DH has given me the money to go and book a last minute deal and Nanna has agreeded to have dd. So at least I have that to fall back on.

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Kerry - Did DH do OK? I would never let mine go to tesco on his own.... 

Flower - Hello - you ok?  still overworked and panicking about Prague/Xmas....when do you go to prague?

Sal - No snow just rain today..........You ok?

I had a +OPK today so reckon I will ov tomorrow.......Had BMS last night and will do the deed again tonight    have ov pains today.......YEH!  


Catch you all later


Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry Kerry forgot to ask. How did Dh get on in tesco?? Do you now have a years supply of toilet roll but no bread or milk    

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Well, DH did very well on his own! It took him hours though! He bought a couple of extras for himself - pies, chicken stuff - but other than that he was great. So, he can help me out more in future. Ticked everything off the list bless him!

Flower...Don't work too hard honey, we miss you when your away! Not long till Prague, or your birthday   !!

Sal...Just going to do some more job hunting, DBB has just gone out after driving me mad all morning! But on the plus isde she got speeding ticket thru this morning, really made my day!!!

Sarah...Snow almost gone now, just rain. Never mind. Hope you ok hun? Happy   !!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

at the speeding ticket. Serves her right for being such a bag 

I have spent the morning sorting out some new tyres for my little pop pop. MOT at the beginning of December and i have been very naughty. The garage told me in February that I needed 2 new back tyres but I have only just got round to getting them done.   I am gonna go maybe Monday or Tuesday. i just keep finding much nicer things to spend the money on 

sal x

Ps Flower take it easy hun and dont stress


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know what you mean, I always find better things to spend car money on!

Does serve her right!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i am bored. I am terrible when i get like this. i have eaten a packet of s and v crisps and 4 mini cookies. I think i should go home before i od on junk    

sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I ahve days like that. I'm enojoying whatever I wan ttoday as I'm going to WW tonight! Size 10 here I come!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

what are you 2 like?  I reckon its a silly time to diet what with Xmas coming.......     

Anyway work off those calories with BMS!  

Kerry - Size 10 - I will never be a size 10 again  

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Size 10 your having a larf arent you. I have never been a size 10 i reckon i was born this size     

I have just been given my first xmas pressie. My mum has bought me a tv licence. How nice     She always buys me practical stuff and gets DH something nice.  But hey I can now spend the money on something rather nice for me all me  

Xmas is coming and Sal is getting fat(ter)     
Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

.....unfortunatly this cold is making me eat, well they do say feed a cold    so I've brought bagels which I'm just gonna warm up and put philadelphia on!  do you think 2 is greedy 

dont think I've ever been a size 10  

When I was poorly after my op kerry dh had to do the shopping for 6 weeks as I couldnt drive or push a trolley, he did really well but was always coming home with treats and fatenning stuff!  I tried shopping delivery about 5 months back and have never looked back!  you know the best thing, the xmas shop, you know the one just before xmas, usually I do mine 23rd, no queues at 7 in the morning, its all getting delivered!!!

Were putting up our office xmas tree and decorations tomorrow!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh wants a real tree again this year so he will have to wait. I am not hoovering up needles from now until new year . He bought one last year and it was massive. We had to chop the top off and it was really hard to get out the front door afterwards. He was convieniently at work . So i think ours can wait until about the 12th Dec but I might put asome lights up outside in our tree this weekend.

Sal x

Ps But I have done all my shopping already apart from one little thing for my dad


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...2 bagels is fine, I love Cinnamon and Raisin ones, haven't had them for months though cos of the wheat thing! I tried Tesco online, but couldn't get deliery till tomorrow and needed food asap, so will try it next time.

Sal..My mum's a bit liek too...she's getting su a tumble dryer for Xmas! But like you said saves us buying it!! I love real trees, trying to persuade DH but he's not convinced, says it'll be bad for the dog with the needles! Get you doing all your shopping, I've barely started!!

Sarah...I've not been a size 10 since I was 14, but I can dream!!! 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I havent had much choice with my shopping. DD's list grows everyday and she keeps asking for things that are selling out really quick. So it was just easier to get it done early. I am skint now though . just got enough pennies left for a haricut and eyebrow wax 

Hash is ok with a real tree. i was worried coz last year was the first time we had one and I thought he might cock his leg up it or something    But he was fine. And it you get a non drop one they arent to bad. there is a really good place in Sale that does them

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - you reminded me when I was little our dog decided to cock his leg by our real Xmas tree unfortunately it was after 'father christmas' had been and we had to chuck some stuff away!     funny now but I was     at the time!  Think i was about 8.

You got massive eyebrows again?  I had mine done Friday.....

Kerry - reckon I was a size 10 when I was about 14 too!

Flower - have 2 bagels they are good with cheese......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm yummy!  on bagel no.2 !!  


 at the dog peeing up the xmas tree!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My eyebrows havent quite taken on a life of there own so i thought if i am having my hair cut i better get them done coz you will be able to see them properly when my fringe is cut. 

My dog is quite    i think he takes after me. I can be really   at the best of times. And i say that he hasnt weed up the tree but there is always this year   

Sal x

Bagels  yummmmmmm


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am off home now ladies. Have a lovely afternoon and dont work to hard. Sarah good luck with the   i hope the little   meet their eggy.

Flower  try and chill hun and take it easy

Kerry  Keep looking for that new job

I will try and popo back on later

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope Max doens't attempt to pee up the tree!! He he he!! He's  bit loopy like me too! When you ask him a question he cocks his head and keeps doig it unti almost falling over!! He makes me laugh!!

Just sent two appliations off!! Woo hoo!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry you make me laugh with your woo hoo's and your hee hee's!  I love you!  (not in a sonia fowler's mate's way - can't remember her name!)

Off to 'finish' my christmas shopping with my mum (great - don't get on that well with mother) after work....then BMS TIME! WOO HOO  
Sal, flower and everyone have a good evening

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope your all having a good afternoon. Keep it up Kerry you will have a new job sooner than you think.

Love Sal x

ps have fun shopping Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bless..thank you Sarah. I love you too....and not in a Sonia Fowler/Naomi way!! Hope shopping is ok, and hope BMS is even better!!  

Sal....won't be long till I can tell her to stick her job!!

Flower....hope you haven't worked too hard and passed out out hun!


xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Morning my luvvies

Are you all well?? I have woken up in a really good mood, dont ask my why but i have. I have even been to Asda this morning to try and get my last xmas pressie for dd. Bu they were sold out so nanna is now on her way to tesco to try and getit. and if she adds anything else to the list tough. i was really organised but she keeps asking for other things. Bu t I have drawn the line now and this is the last. DH will go potty when he sees everything  

Dont work to hard today

Love sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning!

work is mad!  plus we are doing our xmas decorations....back in a bit  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

DBB is out ALL DAY!!! YAY  

Been for bloods this morning, I was late in so SHE was in a mood! Couldn't really care less! CD22 bloods, not 21! Might come back rubbish as think I ov'd last Monday. Got really bad back today, and (.)(.) are sooooooooooo sore!! Must mean she's on her way.

Going to get some work done, back soon.....

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Arent we all working hard today. i have just finished my xmas shopping on line. And Nanna has managed to get the last pressie for dd(along with god knows what else) she is worse than me. So now all i have to do is wait for them to be delivered and wrap them all   What did we do before the internet 

Hope your all ok and not to busy

Catch you later


Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

I am mega busy today too..........    but its friday tomorrow!

See you later

S


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've just been on hmv and ordered a triple xmas CD as my other one is pretty rubbish!  free delivery too!!

We are all festive in our office now, got the tree and decorations up


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  arent you good. I dont think we will be bothering in our office as there is only me in. I might put my antlers on though. But i am putting up some lights at home at the weekend.

SAl x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just trawling Ebay for nice Clinique stuff for SIL. Some nice make up sets, brand new, for £5!! She'll never know the difference!!

Oh...back hurts.......

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Snap i have just been on ebay too trying to find something for my dad. Bu tno luck so it looks like boots for aftershave oh how original   

Not long for me now only 20 mins

Love sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Where is everyone!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry not been around, I think all our patients have suddenly decided to chase everything up and phone and get straight for xmas! drive me mad!  should be going home now but staying an extra half hour to try and get a bit straighter! see you 2mo xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Poor you! Take it easy driving home, it'll be busy!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi girls

Have a good evening .....I am busy here too flower gonna stay a little later to clear the paper off my desk!

See you tomorrow

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Morning all

How are you all?

Ive been back since monday - holiday was lovely - around 23 degrees, nice to have a break from work - although its a bad time of year for me - I lost my brother 3 years ago and this last week has been the anniversary of his death and his birthday was yesterday so lots of       

I didnt even bother to take my clomid whilst on hols, although i know I ov'd we didnt even bother with BMS - thought Id have a complete break from even thinking about timings etc.

But i have a wedding this weekend and im gonna finish my xmas shopping so im hoping to cheer up and get in the mood for christmas

ive been reading backposts (nice new pic Kerry!) and just wanted to let you know Im back.

Really rainy here in Wales today - but have to pop out lunchtime to get some trousers for the wedding tommorrow!!! talk about last minute.

Take Care

DRE
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

sorry, this is a quick one again, work has just gone mad at the moment!  still full of a cold and feeling crappy, coldsore has turned into a double cold sore. great!

Dre, welcome back missed you and sorry to hear of your brother.  hope you feel happy again soon  

Kerry, great pic!!!  nice to see you  

Sal, hiya hun  

Sarah, hope your not too busy   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning


Thank goodness it is friday!!!!!!!

Dre  Lovely to have you back. i know just how you feel my brother got killed when i was younger and his birthday is right after xmas. It always brings back memories but let it all out if you have to i always do 

Flower  Dont work to hard missy. it is nearly weekend after all.

Kerry    Your pic is great. i keep saying i will take some and update mine but i hate having my picture taken.

Sarah     Hope your ok.

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Started a reply before but my search for Take That Tickets took over!! Not managed to get any yet, but there are 4 of us on the case!!

Dre....Glad you had a nice holiday hun. Good to have you back. So sorry to hear about your brother. It's understandable this is a difficult time of year for you. Take care of yourself  

Flower....Your working far too mard Missy!

Sal...Pic is ok, I look very fat though!! Get some done and put them up lady, we want to see you!

Sarah... Hi hun, U ok?

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Kerry  hows the job hunting going?? Any news yet?

Flower  Slow down your making us all look bad for not working as hard as you  

Sarah  You ok chick?

i am bored already. And i really cant be bothered with my sign language course this afternoon. i just feel like going home and vegging. Getting a few twinges round the old ovaries so maybe 150mg is working either that or it is wind

Ctahc you later

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lets hope its your ovaries! I'm confused with my cycle....CD23 got very sore (.)(.), lower back ache and twinges, is AF one her way or am I ov'ing?? Just don't get it!! 

Anyway, DBB in foul mood AGAIN! Going online to check out more jobs.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

How are you all on this   FRIDAY morning........

Kerry - Love the pic - you look lovely    What you up to this weekend? reckon you have some BMS just in case hun

Dre - Good to see you back hun - hope you are feeling better hun.....must be difficult for you.  Glad it was warm on your hols you missed the snow!  Have a good time at the wedding tomorrow - hope the weather is better.  

Sal - U OK?  What CD are you on?  Are you   at the moment?  Reckon we have finished ours for this cycle might have a bit more tonight!  Walking like John Wayne at the moment!      

Flower - Aww you poor thing having a cold sore I suffer with them but find that peircing a vit e capsule and squeezing direct on the sore helps!  Don't work too hard after all it is nearly the weekend  

See you all later



Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its lovely and sunny here!   Not up to much this weekend, should eb out with some friends tomorrow night but not heard form them yet. My sister invited over (she's just moved in with her boyf) for dinner so we might do that instead.  I suppose I should do some Xmas shopping...but just can't be arsed!

Got some BMS in last night....DH just back form work trip then abandoned me to meet the lads for a drink!! Cried (Clomid or AF) and went to bed!!

Anyway...IT'S FRIDAY!!!! Yippee  


xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning All

Dre, nice to meet you for the first time. Glad to see you enjoyed your holiday in the sun; sending hugs to get you through difficult anniversaries  

Sarah and Flower: I'm also one for nasty coldsores. Usually swear by 1000mg L-Lysine from Holland and Barret to keep them at bay, but am not taking them at mo cos of TTC. I feel so self-conscious with a scabby gob. I'd rather have a massive pimple than a coldsore, any day.

Wow Kerry you look super glam with that lovely brunette hair. V classy.  

Hello Sallystar, hope those twinges are ovary activity and NOT wind!     I've only been on this board a few weeks, but I've been amazed at how much the subject of pumping has come up!!!!    

love Jaff xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls!!!  

In between being mad busy managed to have a cup of tea and a mincepie, go on boots and order dh an xmas pressie (free delivery! - i love internet shopping how did I ever cope before!!    ) and now were going to the canteen to get some lunch because I can't face my boring soup!!

Meeting dh in the pub from work so will be home by about 8, tea and bed by 10!  tomorrow got some girl friends coming round for lunch for our xmas get together.  just hope i feel better, hopefully after a good night's sleep I will.

Back in a bit! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya

i have a pretty boring weekend planned. Apart from taking dd to her xmas fair on Sunday but dh is working so i am going  with Nanna. Might do a spot of shopping tomorrow though.
i am cycle day 10 si it could be the ovaries kicking into action. If 150mg of the   doesnt work maybe  i should try dynamite   

Flower  I have a cold sore too hun  And every time i smile or laugh it bleeds  really sore.

Kerry  I cried at som,ething really stupid this morning . I drive past old Trafford every day on the way to work and there are loads of scarves and flowers for George Best. It made my cry and i dont even like football  nuts or what

Only 40mins left for me this week then i am off. 

Love Sal x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Girls for all your knid worrds and thoughts  

Nice to meet you too jaffa

what a coincidence - I have 4 yes 4 coldsores on my top lip - gutted - at this wedding 2mo - there will be all my school friends and ex boyfriend - and I look like sh*t!!

Never mind I will have to have some dutch courage beforehand - and wear something lovely to distract from them 
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal...thats not stupid, DH is a City fan and he cried last Friday! He said cos he'd read his autobiography, he felt "close" to him! Bless! Aren't men silly! 

Flower...Ooohh mince pies, not had one yet! Wonder how many points are in them!! God I'm going to reret going to WW! Probably put on just thinking about food! I get coldsores too, so horrid. I get my mum to get me stuff in the US, it seems to work better than our stuff.

Jaffa...Thank you for the compliment. I like it dark. Dh told me the other day he found a picture of me with blond hair and it looked nice...I took that to mean he hates it dark! So huge Clomid fuelled argument followed!

Dre... 

Sarah...You ok lovely?

xxx

PS. Got 8 tickets for Take That! Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  your like me brunette!!!! well mine is streaked with grey too but we wont dwell on that 

Take that hey your lucky thing. i would never live it down with dh if i went to see them he is a die hard rock fan 

Not long for me now. If I dont get back on later have a loveley weekend and enjoy whatever your doing.

Love Sal x

Yummmmmmm mince pies. I might just have to start the festive season this weekend with a box or two!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies 

Hope you're all doing ok...and how's my cycle buddy Kerry  

Flower & Dre...so sorry you got coldsores...you haven't been kissing my DP have you  He's got 2 coldsores as well at the moment so we can't do any snogging   I get them too so avoid Gareth when he's got them...not sure if you knew but apparently caffeine is good to help clear them up/take the swelling down...I know we have to cut out caffeine when ttc but if I get coldsore I drink a couple of cups of coffee & it honestly does work...doesn't "cure" them but definitely stops the throbbing/swelling (it was actually an ex boyfriends mum who gave me that tip years ago !!)

Anyway, best see if my boss is ready to have his meeting with me now...I've been waiting over an hour !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

A quick hello!  

Gosh how weird nearly everyone has cold sores!  If  I get one over the weekend I will be angry with you all!     

Jaffa - I take Lysine for my coldsores - should I not be taking them  am worried now.......How is chutney?

Sal - I cry at things like that.......I think its a women thing not helped by   pills. Bye hun .......

kerry - DH says to me you should grow your hair you look nice in pics with long hair - I have only ever had short hair since I have known him and have intentions of EVER growing it.....DH's are stupid sometimes.....You tell him !

Dre -


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...aw bless, thank DH. I used to ahve long, long hair. and very short - shorter than yours. I've also been every colour under the sun too! I was thinking about growing it again, might just do that  

Minxy...I'm ok bud. Confused with my cycle though. NEed that little window to look inside and see what's happeneing. I find it really frustrating that I don't know what's happening in my own body. Hope you don't get G's coldsore, no snogging for you this weekend!  

Sal...Have a good afternoon hun  

Soooooo bored today, nothing to do.Wish I could do half day. We got a memo - or rather I typed the memo cos DBB doens't know how to use a computer!! - saying that next year no-one will be able to have time off from Nov 1st to Dec 15th! Like it makes a difference if I'm here or not, someone is always about to cover for me!! Silly moo!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm off to drink a big cup of coffee for my cold sore now.....

I never used to get them, they suddenly started about 2 years ago and it comes up in the same place.  i could feel it tingling on monday night but couldnt find my [email protected]@dy zovirax.  it was going down by last night but now another has sprung up. Grrrrr 

Oh I cried over George Best    Me and my family are big reds and I've been brought up with the memories of him playing.  it was so sad on friday, i came home from my hospital appt and then started   again watching the news!  dh is a city fan, you can imagine the fun in our house  

gonna try and leave at 3 so will try and pop back to say bye xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Its P**sing down here !  God I hope its not gonna be like this all weekend.

Flower - how was your mince pie?  I hate them    would be nice if you leave at 3pm....nice start to the weekend.

Kerry - your DBB sounds vile.......bet your glad its the weekend.........I am can't wait to get home tonight...... 

See you later,


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She is vile, especially when eating!!

Only 2 hours and 40minutes to go................

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm off in 20 mins yeahhhh!  

Have a super duper weekend girls. I think the weeks leading upto xmas are gonna be really busy, i'm only in next week, then 2 days following week and 3 days week after that before xmas so I need to pull my finger out 

Take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a lovely lunch with your girlies Flower. Chill out and enjoy your weekend.

LoL
xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya, have crawled out of bed to check the coldsore statistics. They're amazing! I really didn't realise so many other people suffered with them. When I've got one I always think I'm the only person in the world. My biggest mistake is trying to hide them with lipstick -- not a pretty sight.  

Sarah: I've no idea whatsoever whether lysine is incompatible with ttc. I'm quite sure it isn't though, so please don't worry!   It's just that I used to take about 10 different tablets a day, and now I've tried to reduce that to one good combined vit for ttc, plus vit c and flaxseed. If you're at all worried though, I'm sure there are websites you can check. I know Marilyn Glenville recommends that men should take L-Arginine (another amino acid) when their partners are ttc , but this is known to TRIGGER coldsores. For the record, nuts, wholegrains (ie all the wholesome stuff we're supposed to scoff when ttc) can trigger the coldsore virus, as can ....... chocolate     Sorry, ladies. 

And Chutney's bum is looking better thanks, Sarah  

Kerry: Take That .... you lucky woman. Remember the video to 'Pray'? All those nipples in the surf?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry girls if i have been quiet today have had the day from hell    fecking people have been doing my head in.....i am that close to walking out....broke my telephone by slamimng it down on my boss who is at home (doesn't work fridays) and barking orders to me via telephone.    anyway.......will be OK when I get some wine and choc down me later    

Jaffa - I find I am allergic to some lipsticks they give me cold sores so much to my friends amazement I dont wear Lippy!    only lip gloss........    

Kerry, Sal, Flower, Dre - Have a good weekend see you all soon


Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

See ya Sarah, have a nice weekend.  And let's hope your boss wakes up tomorrow with a coldsore the size of Australia!!!! ha ha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooh we are having a good afternoon arent we. Remind me never to cross Sarah     

Well  my sigfbn language course was cancelled the tutor was ill so i popped into town and got the lawst of my pressies. I have now promised myslef not to buy anything else. i also got a rather cheeky bottle of red and a big bar of belgium choc for tonight  . Stuff the dieting ui am gonna get ****@d and then get laid  Sorry for the graphic description but i alweays seem to be avoiding something because its no good for ttc or i am in the 2ww and this month i think why should I go without 

Hope your all ok and not working to hard. Oh and i have a coldsore too

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm feeling deprived so I'm going out for Chinese with Ma & Pa and Sister & Boyf (DH is playing footie).

DBB shouted at the junior today, very nasty! If it had been me I would have told her where to stick her job and left!

Anyway, girls have a lovely weekend. Will try and bob on sometime.

Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Morning Ladies

I hope you all had a lovely weekend. i had to post as we were nearly onto page 2 and that would never do!!!!! i still havent put the xmas tree up but dd keeps asking so i might have to do it one evening this week  she is giddy enough as it is

Dont work to hard you lot

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

A quick hello as I have loads to do again   hope you all had a good weekend.......I am excited as our new sofa coming tomorrow we have been waiting since august!

See you later


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring lovelies,

Glad your all OK. I hate Mondays, especially dark one's! 

Sal...I'm getting my tree this week too, can't wait.

Sarah....Good news about your sofa, just in time for Xmas. Haven't you got your SIL coming for Xmas or am I thinking of someone else??

Flower...You OK babe? Good weekend?

Dre....Hi Hun.

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

just showed up, thats my first month on 100mg over. Might take another break and try and lose some weight. Might help.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning my buddies   

Awww Kerry sorry   got you.  how many days did this cycle last?

 Sal, Sarah, Dre, Jaffa, how are you all today?  Its   down here.  Sorry for not being around too much, I've got so much on at work plus I'll be late in tomorrow (smear in the morning   ) and Friday possibly at the gynae clinic again (the Sister is ringing me thurs to say if I need to go) then off to Prague next Weds.    My cold is finally weaning off but dh has come down with it now    

Be back lunchtime xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry -   that witch is horrible why won't she leave us alone    you sound pretty Ok about it thou hun.....your cycle was pretty OK this time wasn't it how long was it?
Yep its me who has SIL and kids coming for Christmas and now DH has invited some friends in the evening too  

Flower - reckon we are all busy bee's at the minute.   you OK hun?

Sal - I am going to put my tree up sometime this week once we have our new sofa I will have a mega clean and get the decs up (god know what bow will think of it)

Dre - You OK?

Catch you later

Hugs


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cycle was 26 days, and I now know I defo OV'd whilst in PAris, but we obviously didn't catch the little blighter! I'm ok, disappointed but I will survive. I'm going to have a break again though and try and lose some weight, I would like to ahve lost a couple of stone by my next cons appt in Feb.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you hun, you sound positive which is great!  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a wonderful evening girls, will be online lunchtime tomorrow, docs in the morning for a smear.

Take care


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

you have a good evening too....hope your smear goes OK......

 Kerry, Dre & Sal.......Sal & Dre you have been quiet today hope you are OK.





Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's quiet everywhere today, must be interenet shopping like me!! Managed to get a few things done. Good job DBB is out today!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quickie because dh is taking me to china town for tea yum yum 

Kerry  So sorry hun the cow got you. Send her round to me i will duff her up for you    

Sarah  Get you a new sofa!!! We got one just before dd was born and she managed to puke and wee all over it. i have given up on soft furnishings

Flower    GOod luck with the smear. i have my colposcopy next week and I am not looking forward to that. they are going to burn away my erosion nice hey!!!

Well i am really busy at work and I am on a course tomorrow so i wont be around much.

Take it easy everyone

Love Sal x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Gang

Been hosting interviews all day so no chance to check in.   got me today, sorry to hear you got yours too, Kerry. Did a test and got a BFN on Saturday, so spent the rest of the weekend eating and drinking all the things I'm not supposed to ...

Hi  Flower, Sarah, Minxy, Twiggy, B3ndy, Sal .... hope you're all feeling good! V. tired, so this was just a line to say ....  

love Jaffa xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope we're all ok. Weird AF, very light (sorry tmi) so tested anyway but it was BFN. Nevermind. 

I'll be back when DBB has gone out.

xxx

PS. Very sore shoulder, metal plate fell off a shelf and landed on me, only glad it wasn't my head!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Just thought I would pop on and say hello,really miss you guys !! 

Havent had chance to read back but just wanted to send lots of good luck for all of you                

We are just waiting for blood tests to come back and then we should be found a recipient for my eggs in no time as our clinic have over 100 couples waiting for donor eggs at the mo   then we should be starting our 1st IVF in the new year  

Big squidgy seasonal love to all of you                         

Kelly x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi girls!   I am so busy its unreal!  My new sofa coming today and dH is at home until 11am then after that they will phone and give me an hours notice so I will have to dash home BUT some wally has booked me an appointment at 2.30pm!   I have tried so hard to keep my diary free today....  

Kerry - You OK Hun? 

Sal - Yum how was china town?  I ate far to much last night I polished off the rest of the victoria sandwich......  for the rest of the week. 

Dre -  

Jaffa - sorry the witch got you  

Flower -   how was your smear?

Kelly -   hun nice to see you and thanks for all the squishy seasonal love     

Catch you later

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gosh we are all so busy aren't we!!

Smear was fine thanks, at least its done now anyway!  

Kelly,  hello hunny, lovely to see you.  

Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Kel, we miss you too. Are you egg donating then as well as having IVF? Or am being thick   and thats what happens anyway??!! Glad your ok, nice to see you. We're gonna have a Clomid Girls meet up in Jan/Feb, you should come.

Flower...Glad smear was ok, nasty things. Hope things are getting a little quieter for you.

Sarah...Mmm..Vicoria sponge. I feel like eating crap today - and last night - but so far been good. I wonder if AF coming means I won't be carrying as much fluid and the scales will be kind to me tomorrow night.  Hope you get your sofa ok. You can have a lovely night lounging on it tonight!

Sal...Hope you had a lovely meal. I'm going to be as good as I can for the next two weeks so I can enjoy Xmas and find a dress for NYE. Getting excited about Xmas now, although panicking about presents still, I've been rubbish this year!

Dre....Hope your alright honey, not working too hard??

B3ndy, twiggy, et all... 

DBB is out all day. No news on jobs yet. I'll keep applying tho.

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

The SOFA has arrived ! (woo Hoo - as Kerry would say  ) it is lush...and I will admit I have been home and rearranged furniture for an hour and am now back at my desk   when I really want to be at home watching TV on the new sofa     

Flower - glad the smear went OK 

See you later

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yay   excellent news! What's it like? As an interior design freak, I love knowing these things!!

Been sooooo naughty at lunch....will confess on diet thread!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God I'm exhausted!    

leaving in 20 mins, getting hair cut....all done up and nowhere to go!  sooner have it a weekend but she couldn't fit me in.  my own fault for leaving it too late!

Glad the sofa has come and you are pleased with it!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

its brown leather and sooooo comfy.......... it looks good in our 'snug' room as we call it!  we converted our downstairs bedroom into an everyday living room and its very small and cosy....but because our house is old and we can't have UPVC windows  we live in the snug during the winter.....sounds posh having 2 living rooms but we are not honest!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds lovely hun. I love our brown leather sofa, well the chair really. Its like the lemsip chair! 

Flower...have a nice warm bath and an early night missy, not long till you go away now babe.

So ready to go home. Managed to get a few more pressies today, thank goodness!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mmm brown leather - that's what we got last year in anticipation of some bubbas (little did we know) as its very easy wipe! 
I told dh it was a two for the price of one in House of Fraser and got two! (my   was it!!) well it's his fault for not coming shopping with me!!

only 19 days to go to Xmas - yikes - is everyone really excited already? 

I was getting so excited walking round Mothercare looking for stuff for my neice - shes 18mths and at a really cute age. I've got my mum and dad, my twin and his wife and bubba and the outlaws for Xmas Day dinner (thank God I'm at work til 1!)




S

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW you'll have a housefull! Mind you I will too!  I like your thinking with the sofa, girl after my own heart!

Can't wait till Xmas, but panicking I won't get my shopping done! Might go very early on Saturday to Altrincham and see what I can get.

Going in a min, so bye for now  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya laters alligaters!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all OK......Yep I am excited about Christmas but would be  better if DH didn't work such stupid hours I feel I never see him....  we had a big row about it when he got in last night...... 

On the up side sofa is lovely and I spent all evening lounging around on it!  B3ndy we decided in leather so we could wipe it clean    

See you later

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey all!

I know the feeling Sarah - dh has until 3 months ago been working down in Somerset Mon - Fri and coming home on a Friday night......It used to get me really   then when I started treatment in August he moved projects and now drives from Essex to Leatherhead everyday - still means he gets in at 730pm and we'll only have a couple of hours together (if I'm not already asleep!) before I head off to bed.

But it does make   difficult doesn't it? Does your dh not work locally?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

He works in Bristol which is only a 1 1/2 hour drive but he works pretty late.....he is a planning manager for a logistical company so this time of year is hectic and he has no staff at present so is doing all the planning himself!  hence he works 9am - 9pm I told him if he works those hours between Christmas and New Year he can feck off and leave!    Its a pain cos I constantly have people asking us to go out for drinks etc and the only days we can arrange anything is a Saturday and Sunday and those are all fully booked now!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

i really missed you all yesterday. I hate training courses and I have another one tomorrow  . how are we all this fine sunny frosty morning We have put our tree and lights up and the house is looking very festive. We couldnt leave it any longer i thought dd was going to explode.

CD 15 for me and   is well under way. i have a few twqinges today so hoepfully we might ov today so  i will have to grip him again tonight just in case .

Kelly   Lovely to hear grom you. Hows Oli coping with all the excitement?? 

Sarah   Listen to you old posh pants!! 2 living rooms.

Kerry    Keep up the job hunting you just never know.

Flower  i know what you mean. Have the uni gone mad or something i have been rushed off my feet this week and i dont normally have nuch to do. Bloody students  

B3ndy    

Catch you later

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Lovelies,

Having a very emotional week for some reason! Last night I kept on bursting into tears! Anything set me off, then I saw and advert for maternity clothes and the floodgates opened! Don't know what's going on! AF very weird too, very light not like usual. Didn't start   pills last night, I am definitely having a break - or is that breakdown Getting excited about Xmas, but still not organised. DBB is around today too so I can't get any more shopping done, but I'll try. Also need to write my Xmas card list, need to get those out of the way.

Anyway....

Sal....I hate course's too, boring   Bet DD is getting so excited. I hope she still believes in Santa Claus?? I do!!

Sarah...Poor you Hun. I have the same arguments with DH, except ours are about football! And the pub. We had a row on Sunday as he deserted me AGAIN to go out with friends for a drink. Hope things are OK.

B3ndy...You OK honey? 

Flower....Hope things are starting to calm down a little, you should be on wind down now for your break...and your BIRTHDAY!!!!

Love and  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bristol - shopping mecca !! I'd go ballistic if I worked there! My dh spent 3 months on and off there last Summer (he tells me there's a chance he could even be back in Bristol in the New Year - he was doing consulting work for the Ministry of Defence and most of it's based in the west country apparantly  ) told him I wouldn't be happy about it tho' - specially if things take a step up and we have to go for IVF.

I know what you mean about the weekends getting fully booked - same goes for us - it's the only time we get together! but it can put you under lots of pressure as a couple to 'fit everything in'

Sally - talking of Xmas lights - have you seen the website - houseblinger.com - some houses on there are awesome - have you got anything like the amount they have? There was one street in Essex where they had coach trips from London coming down to see theirs!

Only 18 days to go!!    



S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - think our 'posts' crossed - don't be   - it can't be easy with all those hormones raging with af -bit wierd if it's lighter than usual - did you say you'd done a test anyway? 

Flower - when's your b'day then? doing owt special?

18 days to goooooooooooooooooooooo!



S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh has just rung me and reminded me I had to tell you all something.

We had a massive row on Monday night and made up yesterday. So when he got a little friuty on the sofa i thought what the hell  Then afterwards i thought that maybe a little gravity would help so i turned round and put my feet up the wall. i had to watch eastenders upside down     Now if that doesnt make you giggle Kerry i give up   He has just rung to ask if the blood has returned to my feet??   

i think i have finally lost the plot   .

Sal x

Oh my lights arent that bad. We have a snowman in dd bedroom window a snta falling down the chimney in the spare room window and a giant flashing start in the living room window. I thought my neighbour would go nuts but she came round and said they were lovely and that she thought the more the better especially with dd being little.And with regards to santa she haas me making homemade mince pies to leave out for him. DH thinks it is hilarious


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal you have made me laugh! I did something similar one night, but off the bed not the sofa. I got stuck though and DH couldn't pull me up for laughing!! The things we do hey!  

We're trying to figure out how we can lights around the huge fir tree in our front garden, might put them around the trunk.

B3ndy...did test yestrday but might do another just to be sure!!

  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ you Sal you are a complete nutter but I love you!  Hope your curtains were closed and no one could see you! lol

I am going to start putting up decs tonight (a lot to do as we have 2 living rooms Sal -    ) you need your thermals on to go in our living room this time of year its bloody freezing.......... 

B3ndy - If DH works in west country you could come and stay with us!    would he be able to commute daily? or would he be away a week at a time.......TTC is difficult enough without Dh's going missing isn't it?  

Kerry -   hope you feel better soon hun.....when you going to start the   pills again are you still taking the met?

Flower, Jaffa  & Dre


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

All those headstands as a young girl come in handy don't they Sally?!     - imagine if DD had walked in!! the lights sound fab!

Sarah - thanks for the invite - but it would make it a bit difficult for my 4.30am start at work! He'd be away a week at a time - though reckons he could come home midweek if need be - but if that falls at the crucial time it's a bit of a hit and miss narrowing it down to one night!! (MEN!)

Kerry - if af really is not normal I'd test just to give yourself peace of mind...even if you're not thinking of going on clomid this month.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello my lovelies!  

I've thrown myself into work which is boring I know but its really making me feel better that I'm getting stuff done.  that way I can enjoy my days off next week and look forward to xmas knowing at least this is a bit straighter!

Kerry hun    I was similar last night, I got all upset because I can't find the plug for the outside xmas lights which are still in the tree from last year so I'll have to take them all down and buy some more and put them up    Stupid really! as if it really matters.    Funny you had a light AF  

B3ndy, yep, birthday next Friday (16th) but off to Prague on Weds until Sat !!    Can't wait!  I'll be around here mon + tues though.

Sal, I've done that too on the settee!      I actually quite like it downstairs makes a change    

Sarah, you ok chuck  

Dre, hello!  

I've done most of my xmas shopping now (mainly on internet!) just need sweets and chocs that type of thing which I can pick up in asda.  Just FIL to get for but dh is getting that from the golf shop.    All pressies wrapped except dh's as they're at my mums house!  and most of the cards written.  putting  up this weekend as well as packing.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your too organised for my liking Missy! You put me to shame! I'm so not organised! I'm going to everything this weekend and get sorted!!

What a bummer about your lights, I bet you'll buy more then find the plug!! I always do things like that!!

B3ndy...I will test again just to be sure.

Sarah...still on the Met going to start   pills again in Feb I think, so effectively I'll still have 5 months of Clomid left to do as I've only done 7 cycles.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower  you have wrapped ALL your pressies....you have set me off in a right panic now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

god - I havent even written my cards yet - or got more than 5 pressies! or put lights up   (such a slacker)!

Kerry - good idea to test again - just to put your mind at ease once and for all

S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just got the last few bits off the internet. all i have to do is get round to wrapping them. it is a bit of a waste in our house as dd opens everyones except the dogs(coz she knows it is only a bone) It looks like a hurricane has been through on xmas morning. I then spend the next 5 hours trying to get everything out of the packaging and put batteries in  . But i am nearly there.

I know what you mean flower about having it downstairs for a change. DD was fast asleep in her bed so it made sense. You dont get much chance when you have a 4 year old who loves cuddling in mummys bed .


I have just told dh to make sure his gooleys are nice and cool. he said that he was getting funny looks standing next to the fridge with his pants down     
Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

omg Sal you crack me up!!      

I had to be organised, going away the week before xmas for 4 days means I have to!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lol @ sal......   

Me and Dh are now invoved in an email argument cos I told him to sort his christmas working hours out.....or I will drive down to Bristol and do it for him bloody wimp.  He is ignoring me now......    

I can't concentrate on working I am just so


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Arent men plonkers. My dh is just the same. He works such crummy shifts that i feel like i never see him. DD especially because when he is on lates she is asleep before he gets home. And he is always the one that they ask to do overtime because all his work mates are so bloody lazy. But i told him this year if he wasnt off xmas eve and xmas day then that was it. He was sleeping in the shed and then he really would have cold knackers     

I am off now, going to pop in at asda on my way home. My mum is poorly so gonna get her some stuff. And then home to tidy up and then collect dd.

catch you all later

Sal x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Just jumped on here for a quick catch-up; have spent the last two days admissions interviews for the next academic year. It's a busy time!

Sarah -- I sympathise totally regarding your DH's long working hours -- and over Christmas, too! My own DH is a blooming workaholic; he's always late home and I get so bored just watching crap on the box on my own night after night! I'm sure your DH is lovely, but kick his ass anyway! Christmas is also for you as a couple. Good luck.   

Hey Kerry, how are you doing, you little Cheshire kitty cat? I was sorry to read that you're feeling fed up.   Me too! I didn't enjoy my first month on Clomid, and DH even suggested this morning that I have a break this month (do you think he is thinking of himself here or me?  ) Seems we got AF on the same day; I start the tabs again tonight. Oh joy.  

Flower: you are one lucky lady having a trip to Prague to look forward to. I went myself many years ago and it was beautiful, though it has probably changed quite a bit (in a positive way). Be sure to wrap up warm; I guess it must be a bit parky out there now.  

Sal: you tickled me with your talk of romance on the sofa -- was this before, during or after Eastenders? Just wondered if it was inspired by last night's passion between Frank and Pat Butcher? Hope not!    

B3ndy and Nikki Mouse, thanks for enquiring re: AF. She came on Monday and has been bloody heavy. Yet another effect of Clomid   What about you, Nikki, anything to report? Fingers crossed for ya  . And is DH still in Angola B3ndy? If so, you must be missing him  

Minxy, Natalie ... hope you are well.

Lots of love,

Jaff
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

jaffa - he got back on Sunday - getting on my TXXXs already!  

Sarah - I know the email argument thing - dh and I had one whilst he was in Angola - it's easy to ignore when you can't be arsed replying though!


am offski now - offered to do the cleaning for my ma - she's knackered bless her - this is a long school term apparantly (shes a teacher - and looking forward to retiring after 40years next year)



S

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just typed a long post and lost it!

B*gger!!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

serves you right for gossiping so much ha ha ha 
Only joking i do that all the time at least I know now that it isnt just me who is  

Off to do the school run see ya all soon

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I hate it when that happens  

Have a wonderful evening everyone!  catch you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good evening girls - I was having a mate round for dinner but she has cancelled on me so going to put the decs up! 

See you tomorrow


Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just thought I would send you all some festive  cheer                        

love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sarah   enjoy your dec-orating!

Sal....    back at your!  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hiya girls

Thought I would say hi now as I know I have the day from hell awaiting me.....boss is away leaving me in charge and we have a major crisis!

Was phoned at home last night about it and haven't slept  with worrying.....am just going to have my bloods done and then face the [email protected]

see you later


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sarah, hope it goes well today, don't worry you can only do your best.  Stay strong chuck.      

morning girls!  I'm already on pins waiting for the sister from the gynae clinic to ring me today.  Might leave it until just after lunch and if no word I'll ring her.

see you in a bit xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Sarah....Hope your say isn't too bad Hun. Chin up  

Flower...Hope you hear from Sister. What would your appt be for if you did go?

Sal...Hope your OK. Anymore couch gymnastics?? 

B3ndy... 

Dre....You OK Hun?

Jaffa... 

Well, CD3 and already having OV pains! And no Clomid!! Must be the Metformin. Anyway, back later when DBB is out!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry! am having a poo day - feel like   everyone up! lets hope 1 o'clock rolls on quickly

howz you today?

Sarah - you're probably feeling very   at the mo - but it'll all be over soon!  

flower - any word from the sister yet? is this to discuss IVF?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok. Still feeling very   for some reason, not sure why. DH is away tonight and I'm looking forward to an early night and bit of pampering. Going to have a ncie bath and read, and maybe a nice glass of vino. 

How's you hun?

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning my Luvvies

aw Kerry     to you. We all geta little   now and then. You let it all out hun it will make you feel better.

Flower  Any news yet? Is it the sister at your work or St Marys?

Sarah  Hope the blood test wasnt to bad. i have mine next week. Not only do I have to have that done but on the same day I am having a colposcopy nice!!! I think  not

B3ndy  

I wasnt gonna come in work until late today as I have a course from 2 til 4. So I thought i woul dbe good and have my car tyres done ready for mot tomorrow. But the fitters were really quick so i am here early anyway. So i am gonna keep the time and have next friday and monday off. Dh is off friday and it is dd xmas play on monday. i can get everything finished then. Started wrapping last night. Got fed up after 8 and put it all away. I still have so many to do.
We managed to confine the   to the bedroom and I refrained from sticking my **** and feet in the air. It was much to chilly last night   

Take it easy you lot

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI GIRLS,
       THATS FOR ALL OF YOU !
I HAVE THE MOST AWLFUL PAINS IN MY SHOULDERS AND NECK AND THE MIDDLE OF MY BACK, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS IS OR EXPIERENCED ANYTHING LIKE IT? 
IM DUE TO TEST ON MONDAY.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

pardon my ignorance but what's a colpscosy Sal? will you be in hospital overnight after it?

sod the glass of vino Kerry - I feel like having a BOTTLE today! I just bawled out the engineer here for being a lazy fecking idiot - all coz he rang upstairs to the newsroom to check for a set of car keys instead of coming up himself! gggggggggggrrrr - good thing dh is late tonight (in London for Xmas drinks after work) I'll be asleep by the time he gets back!

Natalie - can't help on the pains front - could it just all be wrapped up in the yukky flu thing you've got?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Gosh I think I have sorted the crisis.......   I hope so anyway.........Am feeling much better now anyway although I did have a bit of a cry to my secretary earlier.   and blood test was fine am getting used to it........

B3ndy - have a glass of wine hun.....or a bottle I am feeling guilty cos after I phoned about work last night I cracked open a bottle and I am in the 2ww is that really bad?   have an early night tonight hun

Kerry - we are all    aren't we?  Get your PJ's on and have a glass of wine and some choccie tonight thats my answer to everything!

Sal - get you doing extra hours?    

Dre - You Ok hun?

Nat - I don't know hun - I am sure Minxy will know!   

Flower - Hello Hun

Jaffa -  

Catch you all later and sorry if i have missed anyone.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

B3ndy  A colposcopy is like a smear test but they do a little more investigating. And they take biopsys and **** like that. But I am having an erosion cauterised while he is down there    Apparantly erosions make muscus that loves to eat   and basically causes break through bleeding. I wont be in over night but i have to take it easy afterwards. So dh has taken the day off so he can run round after dd. 

Sarah  Glad your sorted. i hate worrying about work. Before dd was born I was a logistics manager and had to look after 60 drivers and vehicles. They where never where i wanted them to be. So it is quite nice now. I have the balance of still working and also spending lots of time with dd.

Flower  How you hanging hun? Any news yet?

Kerry  You cheered up yet? Or have you hit the choccie   

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I forgot to tell you. When i was on my way to work this morning I passed Old Trafford and they have set up  an ice rink for xmas. I thought that maybe we could go me dd and dh. So i have just been on the website for a price and can you belive they are charging £9 each an hour. I am not tight but that just seems way over the top to me. And dh is crap at ice skating anyway   

Sorry for the winge  I sound like Ebernezzer  humbug

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh - i take it that's done under a General Sal? make the most of dh running round after you!

as for the ice skating - I agree £9 is alot - there's one outside Somerset House in London for £12!! and it's only for an hour!! bloody opportunists!

sarah - glad you're feeling more  - dont feel guilty about the plonk last night - every now and again can't hurt - and lets face it - there are plenty of peeps who get completely ratted unaware they're preggers


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

No unfortunately it is done under a local. i have had it done before and it wasnt to bad. The cons is really gentle (makes a change)

And Sarah dont worry I got absolutely ratted when I was first having dd. i didnt know and we were in Portugal sipping cocktails one night and i had about 6 too many   DD was born absolutely perfect(apart from looking just like her Dad) Poor love

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Typical!  I phoned to speak to the Sister and she said "oh she is off until monday" ! great.  so the nurse I spoke to went and investigated and phoned me back.  They think we should still go and see the consultant tomorrow, 11.30.  Basically he will refer us onto Dr Leiberman for IVF but we were told in Jan we would be listed and we havent so thats one thing we need to discuss.  So i'm going straight from home and should be here for early afternoon so will let you know.  Here we go again!  lets hope its better than last time xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sound gross sal.......you are very brave  

Flower - how annoying but hope everything goes OK tomorrow

B3ndy - I forgot to say Hi to you on here earlier -  

Catch you later I am off to stress about something else


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

GOSH YOU GIRLS CAN TYPE!!!

Sal...Your poor love. I hope the col-wotsit goes well. We love ice-skating but won't be going for £9!! I heard they are rebuilding a rink in Altrincham, we used to go there once in a while.  

Flower...Bummer about your appt but at least your should get on the list. I'm also going to ask for Dr Leiberman, on Sal's recommendation! We might meet at appts!!  

Sarah...Don't worry about the wine hun, I've had a few scoops before in the 2WW. And sometimes its a necessity! Please don't stress. Sorry you  , big   for you x

B3ndy...Bet that engineer is regretting his decision now!!  

Natalie...can't help with pains hun, hope you feel better soon though  

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  Altrincham ice rink was one of my haunts when i was growing up. and dh and i went when we first met. he is hopeless but i love it  

I am off in half an hour. Got this silly training course 

Love Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats me done for today peeps

Have a lovely evening

Flower  Keep positive hun and i hope evrything goes ok

Catch you all tomorrow  hey hey it will be friday yipeeeeeeeee


Love sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hooray for Friday's!  I am going to try and put my tree and decs up tonight....managed to put the lights in the window up last night although Bow kept messing with them (naughty thing)    

What have you all got planned this weekend?


Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I want to get my tree this weekend too. 

This weekend...well DH won't be back till later tomorrow as he is playing a footie match i London for work so I'll sit and sup soon Pinot Grigio! Saturday shopping (yikes!!  ) then drinks at my BF's sisters house. Sunday chillin, decorating tree (need new dec's as we've changed our colour scheme).

How bout you hun? Have you averted another work crisis??

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

LOl yeh things OK here now.....I find that I worry alot more since I have started clomid......but I hope boss appreciates all i have done today when he gets back off his hols on Monday  

Friday - DH working late   so will do my chores I think .........save me doing them Saturday.
Saturday - chillin......in the evening we are going to friends for dinner.......Sunday....chillin....how lazy am I?  Oh I have to brave River Island sometime on Saturday cos I bought some slippers for my nephew and they left the tag on so I have to drive 25 miles to get the tag taken off .......think I might cause a scene see if they give me any vo9uchers or something.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way
happy chatting

 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43567.new.html#new


----------

